# Aviation Clips



## trackend (Oct 31, 2005)

I dont wont to tread on any guys threads so I'll stick any clips I have here

Typhoons clip 1
Beaufighter shipping attack clip 2


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice clips Lee!


----------



## trackend (Oct 31, 2005)

Cheers GN
I found another I got them off a boot sale unmarked video with a biro-ed
label saying war aircraft cost me £2.

Another clip


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice clip Lee.

What a bargain!


----------



## trackend (Oct 31, 2005)

One last one for today Mossies


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Nice clip Lee. What mission was that?


----------



## trackend (Oct 31, 2005)

They mention the Chateau is in the Brest area but nothing else GN so I assume it must be trace-able but as I say there was nothing with the video not even a box or proper label
and it is just snippets not a complete film.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

looked good though, the beaufighter one's great..........


----------



## trackend (Oct 31, 2005)

I think there is another clip that shows even more muck being chucked out by the Beau,s at shipping never a glamour puss but christ can they lay down a stonk when they wanted to.
This is definatly the last one today just for Lanc 
The U-Boat pens at Brest get Charlie up the Orchard


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

great video!


----------



## trackend (Oct 31, 2005)

You can see the rubble fly out of the pen and hit the moored ship which has to be at least a thousand feet from the impact point.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

haven't you gone to bed yet


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 31, 2005)

Those are some great clips track... Good on ya...


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Cheers Les



the lancaster kicks ass said:


> haven't you gone to bed yet



I've been to bed and got up again 6 hrs later
so you can have a few more clips 

Another one for you Lanc the Tirpitz gets the chop early Pick Up experiment in the US.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great stuff - how did you make them?


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Roy I recorded from VHS to DVD then captured off the DVD to the PC then converted them to MPeg


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice videos Lee. I like the commentator at the end of that last one "This is absolutely safe and foolproof but I'm allowed to say something like that as I am only the commentator"


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Some more Tiffy and Beaufighter gun cam stuff and an unusual clip of a Beau ditching.
The Beaufighter shipping attack is in 2 sizes the hq one is better quality but much larger either way I think its a teriffic clip.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Awesome clips Lee!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 1, 2005)

Cool! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2005)

great stuff, and annother fantastic lanc video.........


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

I that case Lanc as you where so complimentary and refrained from any sarcastic dig (which normally I like  ) here's 2 more.
Le Havre port gets Lanc-ed flat and a Lanc empties out and shows what a bomber is meant to do (carry bombs).


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 1, 2005)

How do you capture off the DVD - do you use software on your PC when playing back the DVD in your PC?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice clips Lee!


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> How do you capture off the DVD - do you use software on your PC when playing back the DVD in your PC?



I use this Roy how it would fair on an original proper protected DVD I dont know as I hav'nt tried it 

http://www.homedvdcopy.com/easydvdrip/features.htm

Oh another Lanc strike.
Tirpitz gets the coup de gras in Tromso Fjord


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice clip Lee.


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

TY GN I had'nt seen that one before today myself, imagine being onboard. I read one account that reackoned the ship lifted six feet out of the water.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

trackend said:


> TY GN I had'nt seen that one before today myself, imagine being onboard. I read one account that reackoned the ship lifted six feet out of the water.


I heard that to. That would have been a sight to behold!


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

I seem to be coming across alot of Lancaster clips on this tape


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 1, 2005)

So in effect you make the clips on the DVD then 'rip' the DVD. Then it converts the vob files to mpg.. hmm. Looks like you have to buy the software tho.

I have used DVDShrink and DVD Decrypter - these also work on commercial DVDs, but not all. Decrypter is free too.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

trackend said:


> I seem to be coming across alot of Lancaster clips on this tape


I for one am not complaining. Nice video Lee!


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

In that case GN heres 3 more


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Awesome clips Lee, the Grand Slam makes a huge explosion but then at 22000lbs that is expected.


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Les posted a still of the Viaduct after the attack talk about a brick layers nightmare


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 1, 2005)

And here they are....


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Cheers Les they go well with that clip


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 1, 2005)

And thanks to u for taking the time to pump us full of these tasty clips.... Great stuff my man...


----------



## trackend (Nov 2, 2005)

Kind of you to say Les 
This old VHS tape has about three hours of various clips on so it will take some time to plough through them all.

2 clips no sound though, having said that as we all know the earlier clips soundtracks are all studio dubbed anyhow.

And a modern clip of various WW2 aircraft in action


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice clips Lee!  The first one is great!


----------



## trackend (Nov 2, 2005)

Cheers GN I will post some more as soon as I get them sorted


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2005)

yeah there's a few planes in the first one that sadly aren't flying anymore..........


----------



## trackend (Nov 3, 2005)

Heres an unusual clip of the French carrier Bern with a good deck landing sequence from an underslung camera and a bit of hedge hoping from a flight of Boston's.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice videos Lee, the Boston raid is cool.


----------



## trackend (Nov 3, 2005)

2 clips one on Spitfires in a fighter bomber role and the other a tribute to the Hudson .
What do you think of the commentators remarks accurate or not?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice clips Lee, I liked the Spitfire one. I thought the comments maybe glorified the Hudson a bit but overall they were OK I thought.


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

Gun cam clip with a bit of propogander stuff at the end I assume from the commentators remarks this is very late in the war.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice video Lee, I would agree with your assumption that is late war.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 19, 2005)

> I think there is another clip that shows even more muck being chucked out by the Beau,s at shipping never a glamour puss but christ can they lay down a stonk when they wanted to.



great vids, can anyone translate the above into american for me? sorry, i don't get the lingo...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 19, 2005)

It means that the Beau may not have been the prettiest bird in the air (although hardly ugly), but it could sure deliver a world of hurt.


Oh, and great vids Lee.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> It means that the Beau may not have been the prettiest bird in the air (although hardly ugly), but it could sure deliver a world of hurt.
> 
> 
> Oh, and great vids Lee.


That is pretty much what it means.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 19, 2005)

The advantage of being Canadian. We're fluent in American and have a decent working knowledge of Brit.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 20, 2005)

haha thanks, anything outside of texan is usually a mystery to me...


----------

